# DELL ST2220T - IPS with Touch at 14k



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

Dell st2220t 23" Full HD Widescreen Monitor Details

if you guys find review do post here.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh man, this is my next Monitor for sure. WOW. Awesome. Thanks for posting it buddy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

my pleasure ithehappy.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 18, 2011)

Where did you get the price quote? 


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Dell st2220t 23" Full HD Widescreen Monitor Details


hmm?


> Featuring an innovative *21.5"* multi-touch screen with IPS technology, and multiple tilt angles, you, your friends and family will enjoy a stunning experience in a sleek design


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah where did you get the price from?
Dell US site says $329.99
Thats more than 15k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

pricing - agent001 in digit mag recommended it to someone. (i got my digit late due to exams )

sorcerer that dell's fault now.  their website.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 19, 2011)

call me old school but
i don't want anyone's grubby hands on my monitor

its just fad

14ms g2g is too much yaar
they are claiming 8ms with some "Overdrive" or something
i fear its just that, a claim


looks great though


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

^^acually those beautiful numbers like 5ms you see - manufaturers give the lowest transition time. most of the time black to white only. 

overdrive lowers response time.

read more - 
Monitor Specifications


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 19, 2011)

its not for gaming dude...response time will not make a  huge difference, but 14ms is far too slow....as FS said, lets hope the override actually works..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 19, 2011)

14ms response time? are we in the 80s or what? 

@jaskanwar, response time might be overrated sometimes but this is too high even for typical response time.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 19, 2011)

IMO that display is good for Nana-Nani, Chinku-Binku
who will use it for touch experience(since they can't use the rat)
 and watching movies( good for home theatre)
not for gamers though


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 19, 2011)

This is why I try to confirm with dealers via phone about anything before recommending anything. 880GMA wasn't there and most people confused it for 880GM.

For a moment I thought its the author that might have confused with the model numbers but someone needs to be in touch with the writer for reconfirming. These guys said that its for 14k:
Dell ST2220T Multitouch Monitor Specs, Review & Price
Whereas other tech PR spin blogs quoted the $ price. Its just not possible. A u2311H itself costs 14k on retail. Looks like the writer did a look up on the internet and found this, must have not checked it. 

Its looks to me Price India converted the Dollar value (most like 45 Rupees per dollar) and chipkaoed it. There's no official pricing put out.

 Its about time people give the source of the price rather than leaving people in the dark. These are the only screens for that price from dell on retail:
Dell ST2220L 21.5â€￾ W Full HD Monitor with LED
Dell SX2210 21.5"wide Flat Panel
Dell UltraSharp U2311H

Most likely the author wanted to mean was ST2220T or the U2311H.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

oh so you found the culprit sorcerer


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 19, 2011)

I am assuming. Still, magazine guys are usually have proper contacts+ resources. I couldnt find the issue number and the magazine. Which one was it anyways?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

this months issue.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2011)

yeah i have seen this monitor while i was looking for DELL2220L & was really
attracted to it.But the price was like almost touching 20k so outta my budget.


----------



## vfxaravind (Feb 22, 2011)

I want to buy this monitor...
But i could not find it at chennai...
can anyone tell me a place where i can buy...?
pls....


----------

